# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  روشن کردن وبکم و عکس گرفتن

## kitten

سلام دوستان 
خوبید؟
می خواستم بدونم که چطوری می تونم وبکم را روشن کنم و عکس بگیرم؟
ممنون

----------


## saeedIRHA

من از کتابخانه open sourceِ OpenCV برای اینکار استفاده کردم:
http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/

----------


## .:saeed:.

همون طور که دوستمون گفتند با استفاده از کتابخانه OpenCv( Open source Computer Vision Library( میتونید همچین کاری بکنید . مثلا تیکه کد ساده زیر این کارو براتون میکنه که وبتون رو روشن میکنه و تصاویر رو نمایش میده .

VideoCapture cap( 0 );
Mat frame;
namedWindow("webcam");
while( true ){
cap >> frame;
imshow( "webcam", frame );
waitKey( 30 );
}

حالا میتونید تک تک این فریم ها رو ذخیره کنید.
جالبه بگم که این کتابخونه ارتباط خوبی هم با کیوتی داره و واسط کاربریش با کیوتی نوشته شده . در ضمن میتونید با کیوتی هم ادغامش کنید. یعنی مثلا تصویر بالا رو بااستفاده از یه QImage و بعدش یه QPixmap توی یه QLabel نمایش بدین

----------


## eshpilen

روی ویندوز این OpenCv رو چطوری استفاده کردید؟ dll آماده داشت برای دانلود یا کامپایل کردید؟
ضمنا بنظرم حتما باید با MinGW کامپایل شده باشه تا با Qt تحت ویندوز کار کنه، چون خود Qt با MinGW کامپایل شده. مگر اینکه Qt رو دوباره کلا با استفاده از ویژوال سی++ میکروسافت کامپایل کنید.

----------


## .:saeed:.

سلام به نظر من که این رو دانلود کن که هم فایل های لیب و فایل های dll داره ( هم برای VC9 , VC10 (منظورم فایل های لبیشه )و هم برا Mingw ) و هم سرس

----------


## alamate_aoal

سلام
چطور میشه از این کتابخونه در Qt Creator و تحت ویندوز XP استفاده کرد؟

----------


## .:saeed:.

> سلام
> چطور میشه از این کتابخونه در Qt Creator و تحت ویندوز XP استفاده کرد؟


سلام
مهم کامپایلریه که دارین ازش استفاده میکنین ( منظورم در مورد استفاده از فایل های .lib یا .a هستش ) . کافیه فایل .lib اون رو به پروژه تون اضافه کنید . به صورت زیر
LIBS += -LDIRECTORY_OF_YOUR_LIBS -lYOUR_LIB_FILE
L ( ال بزرگ ) برای مشخص کردن مسیر فایل های لیب
l ( ال کوچیک ) مشخص کردن نام لیب
فایلهای .h اش رو هم include میکنید.

----------


## .:saeed:.

منظورم از اضافه کردن به پروژه یعنی اینکه این خط رو توی فایل .pro پروژتون بنویسید

----------


## alamate_aoal

با سلام و عرض تشکر
لینکی که شما در پست شماره 5 همین تاپیک معرفی نمودید را دانلود کردم.
با فرض اینکه این کتابخانه را در درایو D کپی کرده باشم , نحوه کامپایل  مثال پست شماره 3 شما با توجه باینکه بنده از  کامپایلر MinGW و محیط مجتمع Qt Creator  استفاده میکنم به چه صورت خواهد بود؟

----------


## .:saeed:.

OpenCV.rar
به پروژه ضمیمه شده نگاه کن

----------


## alamate_aoal

برنامه کامپایل میشه ولی موقع اجرا با پیام خطای زیر مواجه میشم
err.JPG

کجای کارم اشکال داره؟

----------


## .:saeed:.

میشه بگین از چه کامپایلری استفاده کردید و چه dll هایی

----------


## alamate_aoal

کامپایلر MinGW و OpenCV 2.2 استفاده میکنم.
با کامپایل مجدد OpenCV با کامپایلر MingGW مشکلم حل شد. ظاهرا مشکل مربوط به کامپایلر و کتابخونه ها بود

----------


## alamate_aoal

آیا راهی هست که بشه بدون استفاده از وبکم واقعی از نمونه سورس شما استفاده کرد(مثل برنامه های وبکم مجازی که توی مسنجر ها ازشون زیاد استفاده میشه)

----------


## alamate_aoal

با تشکر
مشکلم حل شد.

----------

